# Migrating from Web To Local



## gdfelt (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a godaddy Server that has some MySQL databases and a mix of html/css/javascipt/php. I need to Export it all to a local In-House Dedicated Server that already has Lamp Stack installed. But I have had no luck finding out how to do so. if any one could lead me to a tutorial on how to do such a thing that would be fantastic, or give me some simple instructions would also be great.

"More specifics": I'm using the LAMP stack provided by bitnami.com that has a MySQL server and an Apache 2 here is a link to the stack that is being used: https://bitnami.com/stack/lamp

Feel free to ask specifying questions.

Thank you for replying.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Maybe this will help:

https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-migrate-a-mysql-database-between-two-servers


----------



## gexacor (Jul 6, 2016)

gdfelt said:


> I have a godaddy Server that has some MySQL databases and a mix of html/css/javascipt/php. I need to Export it all to a local In-House Dedicated Server that already has Lamp Stack installed. But I have had no luck finding out how to do so. if any one could lead me to a tutorial on how to do such a thing that would be fantastic, or give me some simple instructions would also be great.


You need to backup your local web folder, MySQL databases and then restore them to the new server.

Take a look here for few examples.

It shouldn't be hard if you doesn't have more specifics like custom CGI applications so on.


----------

